# Best flash dryer for curing



## keo781 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello all, I am new to this forum and this is my first post. I have read alot of great information on this forum, and hope someone here can help me. I plan on buying a flash unit to cure my shirts. Since I dont have the money like the majority of people here to buy a conveyor dryer, which flash unit would be the best to flash and cure shirts. I am leaning towards the Vastex dryer or may pick one up from Ryonet. The size i plan to get is the 18 x 18. Does the voltage or amp matter? Aside from changing the electrical outlet. 

Thanks, any and all info would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Definitely go with the 18x18, the larger size really makes it a more uniform heat. Make sure you cure OFF the press so the platens don't warp or overheat and cure the ink inside the screen on your next print.


----------



## mattvon (May 5, 2009)

I'm sure someone else will chime in, but I've been told that 240v units are less expensive to run than comparable 120v models.


----------



## scottyjr (Sep 12, 2009)

There seems to be a significant difference in the power requirements of the two flashes you are considering. The Vastex is rated at 1750 watts and the Ryonet at 2223 watts. 

Check the circuit breaker that feeds the outlet you are planning on using. If it's a 15 amp breaker then it's a 'no go'. If it's a 20 amp breaker then you may get by with either flash unit. The Vastex will stand a better chance of not overlaoding a 20 amp circuit because of the lower power requirement. You must also take into consideration other devices that draw power from the same circuit that feeds the outlet you intend to use since they add to the total current load.

I would guess that your flash and cure times will be longer with the Vastex due to the lower output of the heat panels. I don't think the time difference would be significant to a low production shop.

Running a 220 volt device will not save any money over using a 120 volt device. Your electric meter is driven by wattage, indifferent of the voltage to the device(s) consuming the power.

- Scotty


----------



## keo781 (Oct 22, 2009)

yea i went ahead and got the vastex one, it was a hard decision between the two but I will see how it turns out for me in the end. I will post a review after I get the chance to print a few shirts. This is for recreational purposes only and not for business, so I dont mind the small lag time due to the watt difference. Once again thanks everyone!


----------



## brotherpiano (Aug 18, 2010)

keo781 said:


> I will post a review after I get the chance to print a few shirts.


Hey keo781,

I was wondering what results you were getting with the Vastex. Have you been able to do some wash tests and the like? I'm in a similar boat - trying to save dollars and as such am trying to figure out which flash unit will best hold me over till I can actually get some positive cash flow to offset the cost of a proper textile dryer.

Cheers,
~v


----------



## jasonsc310 (Feb 15, 2010)

I like vastex heaters they are excellent. They also have a 3 year warranty on the heating elemet. I like the infared panels. They really stand behind there equipment.


----------



## TortugaTees (Sep 19, 2011)

mattvon said:


> I'm sure someone else will chime in, but I've been told that 240v units are less expensive to run than comparable 120v models.


This is true. My father is an electrician and has always said the higher the voltage, the more efficient the use of power which saves you money.


----------



## ladiesel (Nov 28, 2016)

mattvon said:


> I'm sure someone else will chime in, but I've been told that 240v units are less expensive to run than comparable 120v models.


Facts: MORE VOLTS LESS AMPS, LESS VOLTS MORE AMPS.


----------



## ladiesel (Nov 28, 2016)

Your dad was correct. 1000watts divided by 120v =8.3 amps. 1000watts divided by 240v =4.1amps. 240v will cut the cost of the bill in half.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
Ryonet is the place for best flash dryer.very is use and we can use for both small and large production.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

ladiesel,
not sure how this got dug up but you are 100% wrong... see the last line of post #4... bottom line: your meter charges for watts not amps... you will pay (nearly) the same... i say nearly because you will not find a 240volt dryer and a 120volt dryer with the same wattage... the 240volt will have a higher wattage and cost you more actually... also you will spend significantly more in wiring the 240volt circuit. that being said i wish (and someday will) have a 18x18 (or bigger) 240volt dryer

edit: if you want to get real techinical and nerdy, you need to see how much voltage your house actually has... and i believe that will fluctuate slightly depending on the day and time.... oh and yes i may dabble in tesla coils and other high voltage stuff from time to time (screen printing is slow in the winter)


----------

